
Huge Monitor: Alienware Curved Monitor Looks Like It's From Another Planet - iamelgringo
http://gizmodo.com/341413/alienware-curved-monitor-looks-like-its-from-another-planet
======
ivankirigin
I'd rock some major freecell with this guy

